# Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300



## lizardking78 (11. Januar 2008)

*Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

Was haltet Ihr von dem oben genannten Chiller? Ist der um die 220 wert neuwertig?
Technische Daten: 
Leistung Kompressor: 1/4 PS 
Stromaufnahme: 190 Watt 
Kältleistung: 390 Watt  (perfekt für High-End-Overclocking)
Empfohlener Wasserdurchlauf: 1000-2500l/h 
Gewicht: 18,6Kg 
Kältemittel: R 134 A 
Abmessungen: 448x330x440mm (LxBxH) 
Wärmetauscher: Titan 
Temperaturregler: Digitale Ablesegenauigkeit 0,1°C, Sollwerteinstellung in 1°C Schritten 
Dieses Gerät ist vergleichbar mit einem Aqua Medic Titan 500 , da es die selben Ausstattungsmerkmale & technischen Daten aufweist.


----------



## Wowbagger (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

Wo hast du den um diesen Preis gesehen?


----------



## lizardking78 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*



Wowbagger schrieb:


> Wo hast du den um diesen Preis gesehen?


Warum?


----------



## Wowbagger (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*



lizardking78 schrieb:


> Stromaufnahme: 190 Watt
> Kältleistung: 390 Watt  (perfekt für High-End-Overclocking)




WOW!
Das Ding ist ja ein Perpetuum Mobile!
Ja na dann ist es das Geld auf jeden Fall wert!


----------



## Wowbagger (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

Warum?
Weils mich interessiert.


----------



## lizardking78 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*



Wowbagger schrieb:


> Warum?
> Weils mich interessiert.


Willst wo auch haben,wa?Nun die Reaktionen sagen mir ja das es gut zu sein scheint...! Mein Budget läßt es eigentlich nicht zu,aber sagt doch mal was sowas wert ist,bin noch Noobie auf Wasserkühlungsgebiet und wollte erst später eine holen....wo kann man sowas regulär kaufen habe nix gefunden beim googeln!

Wenn ich mir den hole würde ich Ihn auf die Terrasse stellen wollen(Hab mein System genau daneben)-würde das an der Kühlleistung was bringen! Der Typ sagt dasTeil schafft bis 4Grad im Raum-stimmt das?


----------



## Wowbagger (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

Also ich hab auch so gut wie keine Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlung & Co.
Meine Reaktion war nur reine Neugierde, warte lieber bis sich hier ein paar Profis zu wort melden.
Ich wollts nur wissen, weil ich beim Googlen auch nichts gefunden habe.
Zumindest nicht unter 300 Euro.


----------



## lizardking78 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*



Wowbagger schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch so gut wie keine Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlung & Co.
> Meine Reaktion war nur reine Neugierde, warte lieber bis sich hier ein paar Profis zu wort melden.
> Ich wollts nur wissen, weil ich beim Googlen auch nichts gefunden habe.
> Zumindest nicht unter 300 Euro.


Jo danke!


----------



## lizardking78 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

OK hab nun wenigstens rausgefunden das diese Teile im Aquariumbedarf vertreten sind und das es da noch viel krassere Teile gibt(Bis -40Grad),allerdings richtig teuer-eignen die sich alle in der Form für Wakü´s???


----------



## Steal-Angel (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*



Wowbagger schrieb:


> WOW!
> Das Ding ist ja ein Perpetuum Mobile!
> Ja na dann ist es das Geld auf jeden Fall wert!


Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen:  Irgendwas kann bei den Angaben nicht stimmen, ein Gerät, was 190W aufnimmt kann schlecht 390W Leitung liefern (zumindest wenn der Energieerhaltungssatz noch nicht augehebelt wurde )


----------



## niLe (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

Die Dinger haben nach meinem Verständnis eine Leistungsaufnahme von 190W und kühlen 265W Abwärme auf die angegebene Temp von maximal 4° herunter.



> Wo hast du den um diesen Preis gesehen?



Aquatuning.de

Grundsätzlich sind diese Chiller gut geeignet für Wasserkühlungen, man hält halt auch im Sommer traumhafte Temps, die Geräuschkulisse soll meines Wissens nach ertrgabar sein und man kann mittels großen AGBs relativ lange Auszeiten des Chillers erreichen.


----------



## NBK (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*



Steal-Angel schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen:  Irgendwas kann bei den Angaben nicht stimmen, ein Gerät, was 190W aufnimmt kann schlecht 390W Leitung liefern (zumindest wenn der Energieerhaltungssatz noch nicht augehebelt wurde )



Naja meines Wissens nach ist ein Chiller ja ein Kompressor!!
Die aufgenommene Leistung dient lediglich dazu eine Verdichtungseinheit(verdichten=Komprimieren) zu betreiben welche das darin vorhandene Kühlmittel verdichtet und es so von dem Gasförmigen zustand wieder in den flüssigen versetzt. Die Kapillarwirkung (bei großen System sorgt eine Pumpe dafür) zieht nun das flüssige kühlmittel zum verdampfer, welcher durch einen wärmetauscher mit dem wasserkreislauf verbunden ist--> dort verdampft das kühlmittel und dehnt sich vom volumen um das vielfache auf, die dadurch entstehende dekompressionskälte entzieht dem wasser im wärmetauscher die wärme und kühlt somit!!! also wird die stromenergie nicht zu kühlen benutzt sondern zum verdichten also aufnahmeenergie hat bis auf die verdichtungsleistung nichts mit der kühlleistung zutun!!


----------



## NBK (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

achja bitte nicht vergessen  bei 15° weniger als raumtemp (abhängig von der luftfeuchtigkeit) tritt kondenswasser auf!!!


----------



## Wowbagger (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

Klar wirkt der Strom nicht direkt kühlend, aber hier wird trotzdem bloß Energie umgewandelt und nicht erzeugt.
Energie kann man nicht erzeugen, immer nur umwandeln.

Der Kompressionsvorgang kehrt ja bloß die Kühlleistung um und wenn die Kühlleistung größer ist als die Stromaufnahme wird eindeutig Energie erzeugt.


----------



## culli1983 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

Ich hab mal gehört das man einen Chiller auch mit einem Kühlschrank vergleichen kann, auch mit der Geräuschkulisse! Aber nochmal 190Watt mehr am Rechner hängen zu haben naja!


----------



## NBK (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

der chiller wird direkt an die steckdose gehangen also keine angst wegen nt power!!! vor allem je nach chiller last läuft der eh nicht die ganze zeit durch, je nachdem wie du ihn beanspruchst
und die geräuschkulisse kann man mit einem kühlschrank vergleichen  wenn du es noch leiser haben willst musst du ihn dämmen oder den kokü-fan wechseln der bei den großen versionen intern werkelt


----------



## NBK (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*



Wowbagger schrieb:


> Klar wirkt der Strom nicht direkt kühlend, aber hier wird trotzdem bloß Energie umgewandelt und nicht erzeugt.
> Energie kann man nicht erzeugen, immer nur umwandeln.
> 
> Der Kompressionsvorgang kehrt ja bloß die Kühlleistung um und wenn die Kühlleistung größer ist als die Stromaufnahme wird eindeutig Energie erzeugt.



da hassu recht
aber ma muss auch daran denken dass die genannte leistung von 265 watt niemals für dich nutzbar ist aufgrund dessen mag der komp nur 150watt evtl erzeugen, so kommen die restlichen ca 100w von der aufnahmekapazität des kühlmittels, des wärmetauschers und anderer bauteile. 265watt sind eine reine angabe über die leistung die im besten falle maximal ereicht wird, also wenn der chiller selber noch nicht warmgelaufen ist, das wasser auch nicht, und dass kühlmittel ebenfalls nicht. also bitte nicht auf die 265 verbeißen dass ist nichts weiter als eine hypothetische angabe 
auf deutsch je länger der chiller im eingriff ist desto ineffektiver wird sein kühlung bis sie sich einpendelt nach voller erwärmung deines wasserkreislaufs sowie des chiller und des Km´s


----------



## exa (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

zieht euch mal die ersten paar seiten hiervon rein...

das is echt gut

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202632

und hier sind noch ein paar angaben zu den teilen

http://www.aqua-medic.de/seawater/de/10/Titan/


----------



## Tommy_Lee (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Ultra-300--HC250-265Watt-K-lteleistung-.html

So bitte seht einfach mal da rein, der Preis ist für Gebraucht zu Teuer!

Finde auch das bringt nur gering etwas, besser sind auf jeden fall Minus Grade, sonst reicht Zimmertemperatur Kühlung. Dazu hat jeder schon mal einen Kompressor benutzt, für Fahrradreifen usw. oder Auto an der Tanke und weiß wie laut diese sind. Macht es einfach wie ich, 30Liter Tank noch besser 100Liter, Temps sind nach 12 Stunden 2C° über Zimmer, was möchte man mehr. Mein CPU Max 40C° und Board ist auch mit dran. Hatte auch überlegt, wenn das nichts bringen sollte, aber da ich Positiv überrascht bin und mich das ganze nur um die 30 gekostet hat, geht das Geld nun in eine 2GTX und neue CPU.

mfg

Tom


----------



## suction (13. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

Die günstige Lösung ist unterwegs auch wen der Thread alt ist !! Noch 3 Weeks


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*



Wowbagger schrieb:


> Klar wirkt der Strom nicht direkt kühlend, aber hier wird trotzdem bloß Energie umgewandelt und nicht erzeugt.
> Energie kann man nicht erzeugen, immer nur umwandeln.
> 
> Der Kompressionsvorgang kehrt ja bloß die Kühlleistung um und wenn die Kühlleistung größer ist als die Stromaufnahme wird eindeutig Energie erzeugt.



Nein, das stimmt so nicht  ...wenn man von Kühlleistung spricht, spricht man von der Energie, die transportiert werden kann. Das heißt es kann durchaus sein, dass, um 300W vom Wasser an die Luft zu transportieren, nur 150W zusätzliche Energie (aus der Steckdose) benötigt wird.


----------



## Patrickclouds (15. August 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr vom Durchlaufkühler/Chiller HC-300A/Ultra 300*

ja das stimmt.

es ist allerdings nicht möglich einen isolierten raum herunterzukühlen wenn die komplette klimaanlage in dem raum ist. dieser wird sich dann aufheißen.


----------

